

Show HN: Daily Crowdfunder - tdhftw
http://dailycrowdfunder.com/

======
Prosthetic
Nice work on the responsiveness, guys! Fun idea this. Gonna follow for sure.

------
raelmiu
Really like the campaigns you've highlighted.

~~~
tdhftw
Thanks, appreciate it! A new one on a daily basis from now on.

